# Chuck Eye Steak, it's what for dinner!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Vortex is hot and ready!


-----

A couple of Tatonka Dust seasoned chuck eye steaks and shrimp with Mango preserves in cast iron cooking.


-----

Chuck eye steaks getting a good sear while the shrimp and garlic toast cooks indirect.


-----



Served medium rare with blue cheese crumbles... excellent meal!



Thanks for looking!


----------

